# Subluxated Patella



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Soo....Murph has a subluxated patella on both knees. I knew this when I purchased him, it was why he was "retired" at the ripe old age of 8 months lol. 

When he was at the vet two weeks ago for an ear infection, the vet told me that one is a 3 and one is a 4, they had gotten worse.

The thing is, you wouldn't know Murph has this issue unless you felt his knees pop when you manipulate them. He walks/trots/runs fine. Never has any of the symptoms that I've read about. Never is in pain. 

I'm sort of confused as to how this could be, that he is a 3 in one knee and a 4 in the other, if he shows no signs? Usually from what I'm reading, those are the dogs that are getting surgery (which the vet didnt mention). 

Any ideas? Is it possible to be a high grade subluxation without any actual symptoms? Do you guys know anything I can do to help Murph? Supplements? I know people say that the raw diet can do miraculous things, like help with joint issues and overall health, but I wasn't sure if you know of anything to actually help this issue. I've also heard that typical joint supps are a load of crock and that the ingredients aren't actually proven to help joint issues :-/


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I've posted this many times about my female who had luxated twice and my vet said I needed to consider surgery for her. Since she was already on a raw diet and I already fed tripe I just changed her to the tripe/trachea/gullet mix from greentripe and also started her in swim therapy once a week. She did swim therapy for probably 1 1/2 yrs and we just recently stopped because my husband retired. She has not had any issues since the last time which was over 21/2 yrs ago and my vet is absolutely amazed.

You can feed chicken feet, trachea, gullet as these are all great sources of chondroiton.


----------

